# Replacing Oil Pressure Sending Unit on '96 Pickup



## oksam (May 25, 2009)

The sending unit (or sensor, or sender) on my truck (KA24E engine) is leaking oil like crazy. I purchased a replacement part online and tried to swap out the leaking unit today, but it's not obvious how the wire is to be removed. Simply tugging at the wire isn't doing the job and I don't want to risk damaging the wiring harness. Is there some sort of secret handshake required, or do I just need to pull harder?

This unit has been leaking oil for some time and it's really messy under my engine. Even after doing my best to wipe the area down with rags it's hard to see what is going on. The sender is in an area that is just plain hard to get at.

I had a fuel pump go out on a VW bus many years ago, and step number one in the repair manual said to 'Remove the engine.' Please tell me that's not going to be the case here!

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the wire just pushes on like a spark plug end but has been on there for years and is tight..
i break mine most of the time so now i find a place in the wire and cut it then remove sender and then resplice later...

try removing the rubber boot first...


----------



## oksam (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, Zanegrey. The wire refused to budge so I just went ahead and cut it. My largest metric socket is 24 mm, which isn't big enough to remove the sender. Do you know what size this is going to take? Thanks! I hope you're enjoying the holiday.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not remember the size but the socket has to 16 points...

u may be able to get channel locks on there from the wheel well..

just enough to get it loose then take it off by hand..


----------

